# ht3 tourney this sunday



## robbie the deer hunter (Dec 8, 2009)

hey guys come check out the ht3 trail this sunday at sinclair. its an awesome setup and you fish alone with no partner with a 3 fish limit. see ht3bass.com for complete rules. see you there- robbie


----------



## HT3 Outdoors (Dec 10, 2009)

Look forward to seeing you there Robbie, been a long time since we chatted....


----------



## HT3 Outdoors (Dec 14, 2009)

Missed you Robbie but it was frrrrrrigid....   Horracks won.. 

http://www.htseries.com/?page=tournament_view&id=31

Thanks to everyone who fished...


----------



## Georgia Slab Masters (Dec 14, 2009)

Howdy Pat, great job on the trail and the website !


----------



## HT3 Outdoors (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks buddy, I almost was gonna tag team with you.  When I pulled in the parking lot there was no boats there.. So I began inquiring bout a make up date.  The only one that was going to work was when you guys were at Sinclair... I told Dave in the shop, "heck that'll be fun, we'll tag team em on stage".. bass one time then crappie the next.. he just laughed.. I told him, the slabmasters are some great people I'd work with them any time... 

Well needless to say we were able to hold the event even in the terrible weather, so we won't have to bug ya after all...


----------



## Georgia Slab Masters (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey we wouldn't have minded at all, anytime something like happens we will always work it out with no probs. Now, Dave is a little high strung though. Just kidden Dave!  LOL


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Dec 17, 2009)

*power pack*

pat i had to order a power pack for my boat. it went out last week during practice. i will be ready next time. believe me i really was upset.





HT3 Outdoors said:


> Missed you Robbie but it was frrrrrrigid....   Horracks won..
> 
> http://www.htseries.com/?page=tournament_view&id=31
> 
> Thanks to everyone who fished...


----------



## HT3 Outdoors (Dec 17, 2009)

totally understand bro, no biggie, see ya in Jan..


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Dec 18, 2009)

*with bells on*

i will be there with bells on. this is my time to shine when its real nasty and cold.


----------

